# Kharn the Betrayer vs Ahriman of the Thousand sons



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I am trying to decide whether to get the blessed of khorne or the greatest sorcerer because kharn is about 500 points under priced and has his 7 2+/2+ on marines but ahriman has so much more versatility. What do you think fluff doesn't matter because i have everything but slaanesh in my army.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ahriman is probably the most shit character in our entire codex. He has NO versatility because all his so called "powers" are just variations of existing shooting weapons. Anything he does can be done better by spending his points an a 10-man squad in a Rhino with Meltaguns and a PF champ.

Pros:
-3 Psychic powers a turn

Cons:
-*Costs more than a Land Raider*
-No Eternal Warrior
-No Psychic Defense
-Powers aren't more than fancy guns
-Psychic Defense will shut him down


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Kharn wins by a land slide. Ahriman is a crap overpriced sorc who will lose in a fight to HQ's half his cost. Seriously even the SM's have psykers that are twice as cost effective (BTW almost all CSM psychic powers are moderate to underpowered compared to other armies (With the exception of lash (Doesn't have), and winds of chaos). I mean just take a sorc with a small group of chosen, and you will have a super version of Ahriman for the same price.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

also am I right does kharn have 7 attacks on the charge and in the short story wrath of kharn it seems like there is a daemon in the gorechild yet he doesn't have a daemon weapon.


----------



## Salahaldin (Aug 15, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> also am I right does kharn have 7 attacks on the charge?


Yes he does have 7 attacks on the charge. 5 base, (including Mark of Khorne bonus) +1 for the plasma pistol in addition to Gorechild, and +1 for charging.

PS: This seems like a topic more suited to the 40K Tactics forum...


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

and yes gorechild is a daemon weapon, its listed as such in his main bit of fluff in the dex.
tbh, Kharn is the only character i ever use in my army, and i very rarely take psyhicers, as they dont realy cut it against new dex's or powers, but then the satisfaction i get when my opponent casts his powers on kharn, only for me to say it dont work, and then for kharn to do some nasty killy damage is priceless


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

why doesnt he get the extra d6 attacks is that a trade of for never missing.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Because fynn is actually a little mistaken in that the fluff section is meaningless in game, the reason he doesn't get d6 plus attacks is because for game purposes Gorechild is just a supped up power weapon with special rules, and not a actual daemon weapon.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Because fynn is actually a little mistaken in that the fluff section is meaningless in game, the reason he doesn't get d6 plus attacks is because for game purposes Gorechild is just a supped up power weapon with special rules, and not a actual daemon weapon.


and is 1000000000000000 times better than a daemon weapon


----------



## Salahaldin (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah, I personally would not touch a Khorne Daemon weapon. Sure, 2D6 extra attacks is nice, but if you roll a one on either or both dice, you do jack all instead. 2D6 have 36 possible combinations, 11 of which include a one. So almost a one in three chance of hurting yourself.
1 + 1
1 + 2
1 + 3
1 + 4
1 + 5
1 + 6
2 + 1
3 + 1
4 + 1
5 + 1
6 + 1


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, get Kharn. If you play against Eldar and the Farseer has Runes Of Warding. Ahriman is now a complete waste of points(Also Ahriman only has the Bolt of Change as a god exclusive power, which sucks ass. Kharn on the other hand, eats Eldar and MEQ's for breakfast.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

If I use ahriman, I use him in the back of a Rhino, shooting out of it. Because he's shit when he's not protected. I don't think I've actually used Kharn yet...


----------

